# Moving to Singapore with Family - Need some insights



## yakkupitaji

Hi There,

I have a job offer from a company in Singapore that is offering monthly salary of SGD 10,200 and insurance for self and family. I am from India. If i take up the role, i will move with my family (Spouse and 8yo kid) as soon as pandemic gets over to join a new company in IT domain. I am from India and the company i'm going to join, isnt providing apartment or housing allowance. They will provide 13th month salary (performance based).

I would like to know if this salary is good to start life from scratch in a new country. For me most important thing is to get admission in good Indian school for my child. My family lives a comfortable life in India, I would like to give them something close to that if not more. Or improve our lives as we live in Singapore.

Do you have any idea if this salary will be decent to start off and what would be rent for 2BHK apartments, utilities per month and Indian school annual fees for child going in Standard 3rd and other expenses.

I know this question would have been asked before but cost of living and living conditions keep changing, hence a fresh perspective is what i am seeking.

Ill be greatful for any advise or suggestions.


----------



## vivek_ntm

yakkupitaji said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have a job offer from a company in Singapore that is offering monthly salary of SGD 10,200 and insurance for self and family. I am from India. If i take up the role, i will move with my family (Spouse and 8yo kid) as soon as pandemic gets over to join a new company in IT domain. I am from India and the company i'm going to join, isnt providing apartment or housing allowance. They will provide 13th month salary (performance based).
> 
> I would like to know if this salary is good to start life from scratch in a new country. For me most important thing is to get admission in good Indian school for my child. My family lives a comfortable life in India, I would like to give them something close to that if not more. Or improve our lives as we live in Singapore.
> 
> Do you have any idea if this salary will be decent to start off and what would be rent for 2BHK apartments, utilities per month and Indian school annual fees for child going in Standard 3rd and other expenses.
> 
> I know this question would have been asked before but cost of living and living conditions keep changing, hence a fresh perspective is what i am seeking.
> 
> Ill be greatful for any advise or suggestions.


I used to live in Singapore for about 8 years but moved out around 1.5 years ago. Here is what I think.

You salary is pretty good and definitely above average earnings and you can have decent lifestyle with this. Of course, the cost of living is subjective as it depends on your lifestyle and other financial commitments in India (example existing house loan, car loan etc.,)

Biggest expense will be your housing and this depends on location. Consider staying bit further from CBD areas, typically the Condominiums which are further away and travel time around 45mins-1hr will cost you less (around 3000 for 2BHK, or even lesser). 

You may even consider staying in HBD apartments, which are cheaper and not bad option but lack facilities of that of private condominiums. I stayed for few years in HDB and few years in condo, both has pros and cons.

As you may not be eligible for public schools, you need to enrol your kid in private schools. Private schools fee vary from 1k to 4.5k, I think the schools with Indian education boards are around 1-1.3k depending on the grade your kid is enrolled.

As public transport is excellent, you may not need a car. Taxis and Grab (similar to Uber/ola) are not that expensive if you need to use it occasionally.

You get abundant Indian groceries and at reasonable price with many Indian supermarkets available throughout the island. 

In summary, your pay should be sufficient enough for a decent lifestyle.


----------



## 1765040

Yes, that's a good salary for a non-Chinese, non-Westerner in Singapore.

They normally pay trash salary to South Asians.


----------



## Heini

yakkupitaji said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I have a job offer from a company in Singapore that is offering monthly salary of SGD 10,200 and insurance for self and family. I am from India. If i take up the role, i will move with my family (Spouse and 8yo kid) as soon as pandemic gets over to join a new company in IT domain. I am from India and the company i'm going to join, isnt providing apartment or housing allowance. They will provide 13th month salary (performance based).
> 
> I would like to know if this salary is good to start life from scratch in a new country. For me most important thing is to get admission in good Indian school for my child. My family lives a comfortable life in India, I would like to give them something close to that if not more. Or improve our lives as we live in Singapore.
> 
> Do you have any idea if this salary will be decent to start off and what would be rent for 2BHK apartments, utilities per month and Indian school annual fees for child going in Standard 3rd and other expenses.
> 
> I know this question would have been asked before but cost of living and living conditions keep changing, hence a fresh perspective is what i am seeking.
> 
> Ill be greatful for any advise or suggestions.



I think it will be great to grab that chance and move to Singapore because of its environment. Education in Singapore is good for your kids.

If you're looking for international schools and the general education system in Singapore, suggest you to give this article a read:

What international schools are there in Singapore?
Good luck!


----------



## aonemoji9

we have an incredible ride for you extraordinary voyaging. you can book your *Tonbridge Airport Taxi* administration for your casual excursion from anyplace glance around in all over united kingdom.


----------

